
Ways Startups Fail - ColinWright
http://blog.eladgil.com/2011/05/4-ways-startups-fail.html
======
GigabyteCoin
I can think of a few more: \- inability or unwillingness to adapt to market
changes \- creating the wrong product \- setting the wrong prices

In fact, I would venture to bet that this list could go on near indefinitely.

